# 2000 F650 w/375k



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking into getting into a bigger dump truck and know a guy selling a 2000 F-650 w/ a 210HP CAT and a 7 speed. the truck used to be a flatbed but when he bought it he put an I pack tool box and 10ft dump on it, completely went through the truck and sandblasted and painted it. Its clean inside and out and runs and drives great the only issue is it has 375k miles on it.... Should I stay away from it? the owner runs a trucking company and I know takes great care of his trucks. I still worry about the high mileage and the life span I will get out of the motor... Oh and he wants 15k for it. Thanks


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats alot of miles. you can have my 99 international 4700 -10' dump. 42k miles with a 10' fisher MC plow for 20 thousand. 
Leigh


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

The miles aren't as killer on the mid size and bigger trucks. The only thing that would scare me is if the motor hasn't been rebuilt. I think that would be the 3126 Cat? I rebuilt a 3116 Cat in my Kodiak and it was ridiculous spendy, lots of 'Cat only' stuff on the motor. If the owner upfitted the box and toolbox brand new, he probably has a lot in the truck.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been trying to sell this truck for a month now with no luck for $9500. Sounds like the price is a little high just to give you an idea. 2000 International 12ft bed diesel with 4 speed Alison auto. I'd gladly drive it to your place for $15000.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Cats are a million mile motor if cared for properly. I would as for maintenance records before I invest in it. And as previously said Cat Is Cat, there are no aftermarket parts for it so fixing things can be spendy.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i would stay away just cause of cleanliness doesnt mean that the truck wasnt beat on i mean thats alot of money you mines as well go buy a brand new for the price of that or find something else and like these guys said before is it the original motor and what does the truck have on it itself.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

With that kind of mileage and a good preventative maintenance I would expect problems with the 7 speed before the engine.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

to bad its not an 8 speed, but real diesels are yellow in color  my tractor at work is a 95 and has a cat in it and it just rolled 750k and its never had more then oil changes and regular maintence, and starts no matter what, unlike my bosses 06 cummins that complains starting at 40*, (there both petes)


----------

